# Somalia...



## JBeukema

> A decade into the bloody civil war, which began in 1991 (the second  phase of which involved U.S. ground forces as depicted in Mark Bowden's _Black Hawk Down_),  a group called the Islamic Courts Union seized power in southern  Somalia and promptly declared Sharia Law (sound familiar?). A Transition  Federal Government regrouped and pushed back, unseating the ICU, which  promptly splintered into a handful of nastier militant Islamic sects.  Al-Shabaab, an Al Qaeda connected faction with ideas that make the  Taliban seem Jeffersonian, waged a brutal and effective war against the  TFG and international forces. Last year, the TFG relented and formed a  coalition with "moderate" elements of the ICU (sound familiar?) and  promptly reimposed Sharia law.


Somalia's Spreading Cancer - Politics - The Atlantic


----------



## PixieStix

Somalia is one of my pet peeves, because no one in the world seems to care one iota 

If we should be helping anyone in the world it should be these people


----------



## AllieBaba

No, they don't.

Nobody cares what happens in Darfur, either.


----------



## PixieStix

AllieBaba said:


> No, they don't.
> 
> Nobody cares what happens in Darfur, either.



Nope, unfortunate and true 

What happened, that we no longer care about innocent people being massacred?


----------



## AllieBaba

Some of us do.

Some of us say we can't help out people who are being slaughtered because it's not our fight.

Some of us say everybody is right and we don't understand what's going on, so should stay out of it.

But I think we have a duty as the strongest nation, a free nation, to protect anyone who needs to be protected.

What a shame so many seem to think freedom is all about battening down the hatches and living in our own skins.


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


> Somalia is one of my pet peeves, because no one in the world seems to care one iota
> 
> If we should be helping anyone in the world it should be these people




We tried getting involved in Somalia...


----------



## AllieBaba

I don't know when it is that it became acceptable to Americans to embark on an endeavor and not finish it, and not commit to finishing well.


----------



## JBeukema

Alli, much of the world doesn't want out 'help'.

And they've good reason to not trust us to 'help' them. Why do you think so much of the world hates us? Ask the former banana republics and other places where we put new dictators in place so American businesses could make a few bucks.


----------



## Douger

JBeukema said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somalia is one of my pet peeves, because no one in the world seems to care one iota
> 
> If we should be helping anyone in the world it should be these people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried getting involved in Somalia...
Click to expand...

Yea. and like every other scenario it was a total failure.
murka..........Never deserved an " A" in anything.


----------



## editec

Another third world shithole we ought to stay the hell out of.


----------



## Hoosier

Isn't Somalia the most dangerous country in the world when you factor in the number of murders by handguns and all the pirating that has gone on?


----------



## rikules

AllieBaba said:


> Some of us do.
> 
> Some of us say we can't help out people who are being slaughtered because it's not our fight.
> 
> Some of us say everybody is right and we don't understand what's going on, so should stay out of it.
> 
> But I think we have a duty as the strongest nation, a free nation, to protect anyone who needs to be protected.
> 
> What a shame so many seem to think freedom is all about battening down the hatches and living in our own skins.



"But I think we have a duty as the strongest nation, a free nation, to protect anyone who needs to be protected."

absolutely!

and I will gladly donate some of my earnings (even in taxation) to support this


----------



## Sunni Man

PixieStix said:


> Somalia is one of my pet peeves, because no one in the world seems to care one iota
> 
> If we should be helping anyone in the world it should be these people


What exactly would you do?

Do you know any Somali's ?


----------



## Big Black Dog

I've been to Somalia.  It's the biggest shit hole on the face of the Earth.  The whole place needs to be bulldozed down and sprinkled with barn lime.


----------



## hipeter924

Count Dracula said:


> I've been to Somalia.  It's the biggest shit hole on the face of the Earth.  The whole place needs to be bulldozed down and sprinkled with barn lime.


While you are at it, just dump all those useless celebrities like Michael Moore there and make a new survivor show.


----------



## Jeremy

PixieStix said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> Nobody cares what happens in Darfur, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, unfortunate and true
> 
> What happened, that we no longer care about innocent people being massacred?
Click to expand...


Unfortunately we only care about politician's opinions on masturbation.


----------



## JBeukema

Big Black Dog said:


> I've been to Somalia.  It's the biggest shit hole on the face of the Earth.  The whole place needs to be bulldozed down and sprinkled with barn lime.


worse than Detroit?


----------



## JBeukema

hipeter924 said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Somalia.  It's the biggest shit hole on the face of the Earth.  The whole place needs to be bulldozed down and sprinkled with barn lime.
> 
> 
> 
> While you are at it, just dump all those useless celebrities like Michael Moore there and make a new survivor show.
Click to expand...

  I LIKE THIS IDEA


----------



## Sunshine

JBeukema said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somalia is one of my pet peeves, because no one in the world seems to care one iota
> 
> If we should be helping anyone in the world it should be these people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried getting involved in Somalia...
Click to expand...


Yes we did.  And look what it got us.


----------



## geauxtohell

AllieBaba said:


> No, they don't.
> 
> Nobody cares what happens in Darfur, either.



Neither of those places have enough resources (i.e. oil) to care about.

Sad but true.

However, I don't think using American troops to bring piece to Somalia or Darfur is an appropriate use of our military resources.


----------



## Jos

> From Mogadishu to Buffalo is quite a long trip, but Mohamed Abdullahi Mohamed, the new Prime Minister of Somalia went from Mogadishu to Buffalo and back again, having held positions in the local government of Buffalo, New York before his latest appointment.
> 
> As Prime Minister of the self-proclaimed Somali government, Mohamed will replace Omar Sharmaarke, who resigned last month following disputes with President Ahmed. He will be responsible for assembling a cabinet to oversee a small portion of the city of Mogadishu, which includes a presidential palace, the bombed out airport, and a small amount of coastline.


Mohamed Abdullahi Mohamed: Somalia&#8217;s New American Prime Minister -- News from Antiwar.com


----------



## Marc39

geauxtohell said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> Nobody cares what happens in Darfur, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those places have enough resources (i.e. oil) to care about.
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> However, I don't think using American troops to bring piece to Somalia or Darfur is an appropriate use of our military resources.
Click to expand...


Maybe, the Islamic Entity of Turkey can stop the genocide in Darfur.  Oh, that's right, Turkey is an ally of the Muslim terrorists in Sudan who are perpetrating the genocide.  The religion of peace strikes, again


----------



## Sunni Man

There is NO genocide going on in Darfur.

There is just a legitimate government defending it's borders and people from terrorists.


----------



## Marc39

Sunni Man said:


> There is NO genocide going on in Darfur.
> 
> There is just a legitimate government defending it's borders and people from terrorists.



Nonsense.

The UN has indicted the president of Sudan for war crimes and crimes against humanity in Darfur?
Sudanese president Omar al-Bashir charged with Darfur war crimes | World news | The Guardian

Maybe, Sudan is merely following Allah's sanctioning of genocide.

Quran 17:16... 


> When We decide to destroy a population, We (first) send a definite order to those among them who are given the good things of this life and yet transgress; so that the word is proved true against them: then (it is) We destroy them utterly.



Islam: The religion of genocide.


----------



## Marc39

Sunni Man said:


> There is NO genocide going on in Darfur.
> 
> There is just a legitimate government defending it's borders and people from terrorists.



Nonsense, Muhammadan.

The Intl Criminal Court has indicted the president of Sudan for war crimes and crimes against humanity in Darfur
Sudanese president Omar al-Bashir charged with Darfur war crimes | World news | The Guardian

Maybe, Sudan is merely following Allah's sanctioning of genocide.

Quran 17:16... 


> When We decide to destroy a population, We (first) send a definite order to those among them who are given the good things of this life and yet transgress; so that the word is proved true against them: then (it is) We destroy them utterly.



Islam: The religion of genocide.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Marc39 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO genocide going on in Darfur.
> 
> There is just a legitimate government defending it's borders and people from terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Muhammadan.
> 
> The Intl Criminal Court has indicted the president of Sudan for war crimes and crimes against humanity in Darfur
> Sudanese president Omar al-Bashir charged with Darfur war crimes | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Maybe, Sudan is merely following Allah's sanctioning of genocide.
> 
> Quran 17:16...
> 
> 
> 
> When We decide to destroy a population, We (first) send a definite order to those among them who are given the good things of this life and yet transgress; so that the word is proved true against them: then (it is) We destroy them utterly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam: The religion of genocide.
Click to expand...


There is genocide in the Old Testament as well, Judaism and Christianity are also religions of genocide


----------



## editec

Nature abhors a vacuum.

Somalia's collspse into anarchy (thanks in great part to the West, I might add) could not last precisely because men are social animals.

So now the most organized people in Somalia are Islamic fanatics.

Perhaps they can get Euope to stop using Somalian waters as a waste dump.

I doubt of course.

They're too busy imposing their religious beliefs on others to take on the West.


----------



## Bonano

The Torah's page can also be used as bumwad.


----------



## blu

PixieStix said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> Nobody cares what happens in Darfur, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, unfortunate and true
> 
> What happened, that we no longer care about innocent people being massacred?
Click to expand...


unless they are sitting on oil or communist no one cares


----------



## blu

AllieBaba said:


> Some of us do.
> 
> Some of us say we can't help out people who are being slaughtered because it's not our fight.
> 
> Some of us say everybody is right and we don't understand what's going on, so should stay out of it.
> 
> But I think we have a duty as the strongest nation, a free nation, to protect anyone who needs to be protected.
> 
> What a shame so many seem to think freedom is all about battening down the hatches and living in our own skins.



most of the world doesn't want our help as we only make things worse with our indiscriminate killing and destruction and installation of puppet governments.


----------



## blu

geauxtohell said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> Nobody cares what happens in Darfur, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those places have enough resources (i.e. oil) to care about.
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> However, I don't think using American troops to bring piece to Somalia or Darfur is an appropriate use of our military resources.
Click to expand...


its not constitutional either


----------



## Bonano

blu said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> Nobody cares what happens in Darfur, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those places have enough resources (i.e. oil) to care about.
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> However, I don't think using American troops to bring piece to Somalia or Darfur is an appropriate use of our military resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its not constitutional either
Click to expand...


since when does that matter?


----------



## blu

Bonano said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those places have enough resources (i.e. oil) to care about.
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> However, I don't think using American troops to bring piece to Somalia or Darfur is an appropriate use of our military resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not constitutional either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since when does that matter?
Click to expand...


its always mattered to real small gov conservatives


----------



## Bonano

blu said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not constitutional either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since when does that matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its always mattered to real small gov conservatives
Click to expand...


like gw bush?


----------



## MajinLink

Somalia is just another prime example of how little government leads to disaster


----------



## antagon

AllieBaba said:


> I don't know when it is that it became acceptable to Americans to embark on an endeavor and not finish it, and not commit to finishing well.


korea - present?


----------



## High_Gravity

The US did get involved in Somalia in 1991 and it was a disaster, and since the US the problem has gotten even more complex with the Somalis fighting amongst themselves, the Pirate situation, and the influence of Islamic terrorists on the Somali population (i.e Al Shabab) plus there are actually alot of people making money off of the choas in Somalia, because there is no government people are taking advantage of that and making a killing selling things to the rich pirates in Somalia. Anyone who is Muslim and shows up in that country with money and guns is welcome with open arms, if anything the US should stay away from that country and treat it like Pakistan, only do air strikes when we have intel on terrorists in that country leave it alone. Going in there with our troops would do more harm than good.


----------



## Pantene

Somalia kicked the US army's butt. Gawd! SOMALIA!


----------



## Marc39

Pantene said:


> Somalia kicked the US army's butt. Gawd! SOMALIA!



Somalia doesn't have apartheid like in your Canada, psycho boy

*"End The Segregation In Canada"



			At one point in my cross-country exploration of how natives and non-natives get along, I felt I was witnessing a scene straight out of the Deep South, with aboriginal Canadians taking the place of blacks. Only a radical change in thinking will make any real difference.
		
Click to expand...

*The Globe and Mail: Canada's Apartheid - Main page


----------



## Pantene

I bet Somalia could kick the inbred state of izzyrael's ass too. Just fog up the battle zone and all the inbred jewboys coke bottle glasses will all fog up.


----------



## Marc39

Pantene said:


> I bet Somalia could kick the inbred state of izzyrael's ass too. Just fog up the battle zone and all the inbred jewboys coke bottle glasses will all fog up.



I'll bet your apartheid Canada continues to oppress its aboriginals, psycho boiiiyyyy 

*"End The Segregation In Canada"



			At one point in my cross-country exploration of how natives and non-natives get along, I felt I was witnessing a scene straight out of the Deep South, with aboriginal Canadians taking the place of blacks. Only a radical change in thinking will make any real difference.
		
Click to expand...

*The Globe and Mail: Canada's Apartheid - Main page


----------



## Pantene

Their motto is: Somalia, even we look down on israelis.


----------



## Marc39

Pantene said:


> Their motto is: Somalia, even we look down on israelis.



According to you or your sock puppet, Frank Zapper Crapper?


----------



## High_Gravity

Pantene said:


> Somalia kicked the US army's butt. Gawd! SOMALIA!



How so? 19 US Army Soldiers were killed in Mogadishu but the US Army killed thousands of Somalis, how was that "Kicking the US Armys butt"?


----------

